# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Υδρας [Historic photos of Hydra]

## Finnpartner_1966

Μια καρτα που βρηκα στο αρχειο μου, με το λιμανι της Υδρας, και το Πινδος δεμενο. Η καρτα εχει ημερομηνια αποστολης 19-9-1954....

Limani Ydras 19-9-54.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ιστορικό ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ στην Υδρα. Η λεζάντα αναφέρει το 1978 αλλά νομίζω πως το καράβι αποσύρθηκε το 1974 με τη συμπλήρωση της 35-ετίας. 
Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα το δούμε μια μέρα να ξαναταξιδεύει στα γνώριμα του νερά.

neraida at ydra 1978.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Allow me to start a new thread about *Hydra*... there are numerous pictures all around, but she deserves to have also her own site. All these pictures are from the late 1930s to the early 1960s.
First we have a postcard that is dated "in the 1950s" but quiet atmosphere reveals the 1930s.
Hydra 09.jpg
Then, definitely a mid 1950s photograph
Hydra c.jpeg

Then we have an older picture of Hydra, dated 1938
Hydra 1938.jpg

And then a favorite one of the entrance to the port of _Hydra_ with *Erietta*. right? But frankly I do not remember Erietta going that far... Only up to Aghia Marina, Souvala and Aegina. Gentlemen, refresh my memory!
Hydra d.jpeg

And finally a 1963 picture of Hydra from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Hydra.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Nicholas, are you sure the third postcard is from 1938? The reason I ask is that being almost a Hydriot, and having memories of Hydra from my childhood in the early sixties, the postcard looks like it was taken sometime in the late fifties. Two reasons: Firstly, the brakewater dock built for yachts (across the entrance of the port) was built in the late fifties, and secondly Hydra even after the WW2 period had no birthing docks but a bebble beach in port and tenders would come to meet the ship and carry passengers and cargo. I will check my historical archives on Hydra with pictures dated from the 30's and on and revert to the subject.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, are you sure the third postcard is from 1938? The reason I ask is that being almost a Hydriot, and having memories of Hydra from my childhood in the early sixties, the postcard looks like it was taken sometime in the late fifties. Two reasons: Firstly, the brakewater dock built for yachts (across the entrance of the port) was built in the late fifties, and secondly Hydra even after the WW2 period had no birthing docks but a bebble beach in port and tenders would come to meet the ship and carry passengers and cargo. I will check my historical archives on Hydra with pictures dated from the 30's and on and revert to the subject.


Please check your files. I am not a Hydriot. The back of the card says 1938. Could it be 1958?

----------


## aegina

File N.Peppas to ploio sti foto pou mbenei sto limani tis Ydras einai to AG.NEKTARIOS.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> File N.Peppas to ploio sti foto pou mbenei sto limani tis Ydras einai to AG.NEKTARIOS.


And not the Erietta... I guess you are right.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Hydra_ 1956

Hydra 1956.jpg

And one more _Hydra_ photo

Hydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice photograph of _Hydra_ from 1991

Hydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη η ανακοινωση (13 Αυγουστου 1900) της _Αργολικης Ατμοπλοιας_ του _Λεουση_ παρουσιαζει ειδικα  δρομολογια του πλοιου _Υδρα_ για μια πανηγυρη στην Υδρα. Δεν την ηξερα αυτη την πανηγυρη. Γινεται ακομη;
19000813 Hydra.jpgHydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κοιταξτε αυτη την φωτογραφια ιδιωτου απο την _Υδρα_ στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960 

http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...4_jpg_view.htm

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Nicholas, η..... μετασκευασμένη τριήρης ήταν ένα καϊκι που κάποιος καταστηματάρχης της Ύδρας ονόματι Μενουδάκος το μετέτρεψε σε πλωτή έκθεση έργων τέχνης (τέλη του 60 και όχι αρχές). Πολλά χρόνια δέσποζε μέσα στο λιμάνι και αργότερα ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Σκιάθο όπου μετακόμισε την επιχείρησή του ο ιδιοκτήτης της.

----------


## Ellinis

κάπως κιτς... δεν νομίζετε;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Hydra...  What's the ship?

Hydra.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Hydra...  What's the ship?


Ι think it is John P, today's Anna Maru. I do not know if she was chartered to Epirotiki or not, at the time!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

I think it was chartered to Epirotiki. In the eighties all one day cruiseships visiting the Saronic isles were in a partnership under Epirotiki with the name Epirotiki Short Cruises if I remember correctly the title. I never saw John P. in Hydra with Panagiotopoulos signals, only with Epirotiki signals on the funnel and the original Panagiotopoulos paintwork on the hull.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> I think it was chartered to Epirotiki. In the eighties all one day cruiseships visiting the Saronic isles were in a partnership under Epirotiki with the name Epirotiki Short Cruises if I remember correctly the title. I never saw John P. in Hydra with Panagiotopoulos signals, only with Epirotiki signals on the funnel and the original Panagiotopoulos paintwork on the hull.


Ειναι το anna maru

----------


## τοξοτης

Η Ύδρα και το λιμάνι της μέσα από την ταινία < Οι γαμπροί της Ευτυχίας>

PDVD_012.jpg

PDVD_013.jpg

PDVD_014.jpg

PDVD_015.jpg

PDVD_020.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μας εχεις καταπληξει τοξοτης με τα ευρηματα σου!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φαίνεται και η άφιξη του Express ερχόμενο από Σπέτσες καθώς και το ΝεράΙδα δεμένο. Τι εποχές.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιες σκηνες απο την *Υδρα* στις αρχες της δεκαετιας 1960, πιθανως το 1962
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView
Φιλμ απο το ιστορικο αρχειο ΕΡΤ

Και εδω μερικα πλανα.   Στο τριτο πλανο η Ελενα Ναθαναηλ;;;
YDRA.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιες σκηνες απο την *Υδρα* 

Hydra.jpg
Hydra2.jpgΚαμελια
Hydra3.jpgΚαμελια
K_.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία του Νικόλα είναι αρχή δεκαετίας 70 (70-71), με το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ πριν το κόψιμο των πρυμιών καμπινών στο πάνω ντεκ, οπως αρχικά μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο από τον Κουλουβάτο. Επίσης, αριστερά φαίνεται το Ιστορικό Αρχείο της Ύδρας πριν γκρεμιστεί για να πάρει δεκαετίες μετά (λόγω αντίδρασης των τοπικών επιχειρηματιών) την θέση του το Ιστορικό Μουσείο Ύδρας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ωραιες σκηνες απο την *Υδρα* στις αρχες της δεκαετιας 1960, πιθανως το 1962
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView
> Φιλμ απο το ιστορικο αρχειο ΕΡΤ


Τουρίστες στην Ύδρα και στον Πειραιά. Γενική πανοραμική άποψη του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και του λιμανιού της Ύδρας. 

Τουρίστες αποβιβάζονται στο αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού. Τουρίστες αποβιβάζονται από κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Διάφορες παραθαλάσσιες τοποθεσίες. Εξωτερική άποψη ξενοδοχειακής μονάδας. Τουρίστες επισκέπτονται την Ακρόπολη. 

Πλοίο με τουρίστες εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1753&thid=7893

Y0.jpgY1.jpgY2.jpgY3.jpgY4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τουρίστες στην Ύδρα και στον Πειραιά. Γενική πανοραμική άποψη του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και του λιμανιού της Ύδρας. 
> 
> Πλοίο με τουρίστες εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας.
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΡΙΕΣ!
> 
> Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1753&thid=7893


Y5.jpgY6.jpg

Y.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

Το κρουαζιεροπλοιο ειναι ο θρυλικος ΕΡΜΗΣ κατασκευης 1950 που αποσυρθηκε προσφατα απο τις κρουαζιερες στο σαρωνικο. Ειναι σε ντανα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία που είχα τραβήξει με instamatic camera και ανακάλυψα τυχαία μετά από πολλά χρόνια. Το Ιστορικό Αρχείο της Ύδρας το 1967-68 πριν γκρεμιστεί και χτιστεί στην θέση του το τωρινό Ιστορικό Μουσείο Ύδρας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Υδρα απο φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ.  Χρονολογια 1915!!!!   

Hydra 1915.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη λεπτομερεια απο κτιριο στο λιμανι της Υδρας.  1953


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Udra 190s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το λιμανι της Υδρας.  1930!!!


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Ydra 1930s.JPG

Ydra 1930s2.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η Υδρα του 1956* απο το περιφημο κινηματογραφικο φιλμ *Το παιδι και το δελφινι*. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4nc5...eature=related  Στο φιλμ επαιζαν η Σοφια Λωρεν (1934- ), ο Αλλαν Λαντ (1913-1964), ο Κλιφτον Γουεμπ (1889-1966) και ο μεγαλος *Αλεκος Μινωτης* (1898-1990). Η σκηνοθεσια ηταν του μεγαλου Γιαν Νεγκουλεσκου (1900-1993). 

Η μουσικη ειχε ενεργο χαρακτηρα στο εργο και ηταν γραμμενη απο τον *Τακη Μωρακη* (1916-1991) ... Φυσικα το τραγουδι που εκανε παταγο ηταν το *Τι ειναι αυτο που το λενε αγαπη* που τραγουδησε πρωτη η Λωρεν με τον πολυαγαπημενο *Τωνη Μαρουδα* (1920-1988 ). Μ' αυτη την ευκαιρια ακουστε την αρχικη εκδοση εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDMiUPcZst8

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Udra Allan Ladd Minotis 1956.JPG

Sophia.JPG

4.jpg
3.jpg
1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Υδρα του 1959 απο το Ταξιδι με τον ερωτα. Πρωταγωνιστουσαν η Τζενη Καρεζη (1933−1992), ο δημοφιλεστατος ζαν πρεμιε του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου Κωστας Κακκαβας (1936− ), ο Λαμπρος Κωνστανταρας (1913−1985), η μεγαλη πρωταγωνιστρια του Εθνικου Θεατρου Αλεκα Κατσελη (1917−1994), ο μοναδικος Δημητρης Μυρατ (1908−1991), η Ριτα Μουσουρη (1906−1985), η Μαρια Φωκα (1924−2009) και ο μεγαλος κακος του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου, ο Αρτεμης Ματσας (130−2003). Η σκηνοθεσια ηταν του Ανδρεα Λαμπρινου.

Μαζι και το *Χαρα*

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Ydra 1959 Konst KArezi.tiff.JPG

Ydra Taxidi me ton erwta.JPG

Ydra 1959b.JPG

Ydra 1959 TAxidi.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιες εποχες... Δεκαετια του 1970 στην Υδρα...  Καπως διαφορετκη φωτογραφια... Το *Μελτεμι ΙΙ* μπαινει στο λιμανι ενω οι θραιες μας τουριστριες μας δειχνουν την αγαπη τους για την Ελλαδα..

Hydra3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Υπεροχη φωτο Nicholas Peppas!Αραγε σημερα υπαρχει τοσος κοσμος στην υδρα?

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ωραιες εποχες... Δεκαετια του 1970 στην Υδρα... Καπως διαφορετκη φωτογραφια... Το *Μελτεμι ΙΙ* μπαινει στο λιμανι ενω οι θραιες μας τουριστριες μας δειχνουν την αγαπη τους για την Ελλαδα..
> 
> Hydra3.jpg


 
Κάθε πέρυσι και καλλίτερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ της Υδρας
Απο το Τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/

Hydra.jpg

Hydra2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Υδρα το 1933

Hydra 1933.jpg

Απο μια απιθανη πηγη, το http://koleksiyon.gittigidiyor.com/K...al_W0QQkatZZfo  που ειναι ενα ειδος E-bay της Τουρκιας

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η Υδρα το 1933
> 
> Hydra 1933.jpg
> 
> Απο μια απιθανη πηγη, το http://koleksiyon.gittigidiyor.com/K...al_W0QQkatZZfo που ειναι ενα ειδος E-bay της Τουρκιας


 
Bre τι ωραία πράγματα βρίσκεις εις την γείτονα χώρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Bre τι ωραία πράγματα βρίσκεις εις την γείτονα χώρα.


Αν εχεις λιγο καιρο, ψαξε αυτη την πηγη και μπορεις να μας βρεις και εσυ πολλα ενδιαφεροντα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα κάποιες ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες που είχα πάρει εγώ με μία φωτογραφική μηχανή Kodak instamatic το 1966 και 1967 που απεικονίζουν το λιμάνι της Ύδρας όπως ήταν τότε και σκέφτηκα ότι θα εκτιμηθούν από τους φίλους του φόρουμ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια αλλη υδρα!Ευχαριστουμε Αλεξανδρε

----------


## τοξοτης

> Βρήκα κάποιες ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες που είχα πάρει εγώ με μία φωτογραφική μηχανή Kodak instamatic το 1966 και 1967 που απεικονίζουν το λιμάνι της Ύδρας όπως ήταν τότε και σκέφτηκα ότι θα εκτιμηθούν από τους φίλους του φόρουμ.


Αγαπητέ , φωτογραφίες όπως αυτές θυμίζουν στους παλιούς και διδάσκουν τους νέους.
Προσωπικά είμαι λάτρης αυτών των παλαιών φωτογραφιών που κατά καιρούς παρουσιάζουν οι διάφοροι φίλοι του forum.
Σε ευχαριστώ.

Ερώτηση στην 4η το πλοίο που φεύγει το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ είναι ??

----------


## aegina

Xeimwniatikes fotografies apo tin palia YDRA , yperoxes...Den nomizw na einai to Sarwnis ligo mikro fenaitai vevaia einai makria kai i gwnia den voithaei.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αγαπητέ , φωτογραφίες όπως αυτές θυμίζουν στους παλιούς και διδάσκουν τους νέους.
> Προσωπικά είμαι λάτρης αυτών των παλαιών φωτογραφιών που κατά καιρούς παρουσιάζουν οι διάφοροι φίλοι του forum.
> Σε ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Ερώτηση στην 4η το πλοίο που φεύγει το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ είναι ??


Ναι φίλε Τοξότη πρέπει να είναι το Σαρωνίς που αποπλέει από Ύδρα για Ερμιόνη, Σπέτσες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ειναι αυτο στην Υδρα;

Hydra2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, είναι το City of Piraeus των αφών Κυρτάτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια παλια, διαφορετικη Υδρα...

Hydra.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006 despo  ΥΔΡΑ.jpgΕδώ απο την καρτ ποσταλ ένα ακόμα αγαπημένο μας πλοίο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ ωραια οπως και το πλοιο βεβαια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε despo!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παλιά φωτογραφία της Ύδρας υπάρχει αυτό το "πλεούμενο" με την ένδειξη υδροφόρα! Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω;

ydra lifo.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και στη Σύρο υπήρχε τέτοια λαστιχένια υδροφόρα μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1960 (δεν ειμαι σίγουρος για την ημερομηνία). Στην Ύδρα δεν ξέρω αν γεμιζε από βαπόρια ή την ρυμουλκούσαν από και προς το σημέιο που έπαιρναν νερό. Μήπως ήρθαν αυτέςοι υδροφόρες με το σχέδιο Μάρσαλ, και αξιοποιήθηκε κάποια ιδέα από τον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σε μια παλιά φωτογραφία της Ύδρας υπάρχει αυτό το "πλεούμενο" με την ένδειξη υδροφόρα! Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω;
> 
> ydra lifo.jpg


Είναι ο περιβόητος "Δράκων" ¶ρη. Η Ύδρα ανέκαθεν έφερνε νερό από την Πελοπόννησο και πριν από τις υδροφόρες το νερό ερχόταν μέσα στον μαύρο με κίτρινες ρίγες ασκό που τον ρυμουλκούσε ένα καίκι από τον Πόρο με το όνομα "Δράκων" το οποίο οι ντόπιοι βεβαίως αποκαλούσαν Δράκο. Το θυμάμαι σαν σήμερα που κατέπλεε στην Ύδρα και τις χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες να δέσουν τον ασκό στην είσοδο του λιμανιού για να αντλήσουν το νερό. Εποχές που δεν υπήρχε κεντρική ύδρευση και το νερό το διένειμαν μουλαράδες με δύο τεράστια βαρέλια στην κάθε πλευρά του ζώου και το έριχναν στα πηγάδια ή τις δεξαμενές των σπιτιών απ' όπου το μάζευαν με το "κουσί" (όπως το αποκαλούν οι Υδραίοι= κουβάς στα αρβανίτικα) που έριχναν μέσα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον Αλέξανδρε, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στους φιλους ου αγαπουν παλιες φωτογραφιες της Υδρας, τους συνιστω να κοιταξουν αυτο το θεμα της Σοφιας Μωρες που παρουσιαζει πολλες σπανιες φωτογραφιες του λιμανιου, της Λαγουδερας (μαγαζιου του Μπαμπη Μωρες) και του "καλου κοσμου" που περνουσε απο εκει τοτε (1957-1967).

http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.com/2011/02/60.html
http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.com/2011/03/60.html
http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.com/2012/08/60.html

Αναμεσα σε αλλες βλεπουμε φωτογραφιες της Μαριας Καλλας και του Αριστοτελη Ωναση, της Ζωης Λασκαρη με τον Ανδρεα Μπαρκουλη, του Κωστα Κακαβα να χορευει σλοου με την Τζενη Καρεζη, της Αλικης Βουγιουκλακη, του Βασιλη Αυλωνιτη, Γεωργιας Βασιλειαδου και Νικου Ριζου, του Hugh Heffner, του Henry Fonda, της Jackie Kennedy.

Να και δυο φωτογραφιες.

Το εσωτερικο λιμανι προ 52 ετων, το 1962.
Υδρα 1962.jpg

Και το κοττερο _Παλομα_ του Γουλανδρη το 1966.
Υδρα 1966.jpg

Οπως γραφει ωραια η Σοφια Μωρες... Η Υδρα ηταν το κεντρο ζωης οταν η Μυκονος ηταν ενα ψαροχωρι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκτός βέβαια της σύγχρονης (με την έννοια ότι δουλεύει ακόμα στην Ύδρα) παντόφλας _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ_, έχουμε αναφερθεί ακόμα στα θέματα τους για τις _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ_, _ΥΔΡΑΙΑ_ (πρώην και νυν ΘΕΟΣΚΕΠΑΣΤΗ) και _ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ Κ_, και το πέρασμα τους ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ από το λιμάνι της όμορφης Ύδρας.

Μόλις σήμερα προσθέσαμε στις "παντόφλες της Ύδρας" και το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Μ_ (πρώην ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗΣ των Σπετσών και σημερινό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ της Χαλκίδας) εξ αιτίας των δύο του πρόσφατα ...ανευρεθέντων φωτογραφιών εκεί.

Ας δούμε τώρα όμως και κάποιες σπάνιες φωτογραφίες με συνευρέσεις ....παντοφλών στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας, τις οποίες χρονικά τοποθετώ ανάμεσα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας 1990 και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας 2000.

_ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Μ_ μαζί με το _ΥΔΡΑΙΑ_.
01.jpg

_ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ_ (σε λευκά χρώματα) μαζί με το _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Μ_.
02.jpg

_ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ_ (στα γνωστά κίτρινα) μαζί με το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ_.
03.jpg

Η πηγή αναφέρεται επάνω στις φωτό.

----------

